# Disappearing posts (probably photos)



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I gave up trying to find what I was searching for and discovered the topic through a Google search I thought was very unlikely to work. But on the Coronavirus Humor thread some posts from me are nothing but blank space, even though they have likes on them suggesting there was something there at one time. 

I tried edit and reply and nothing.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It happens a lot if the pic was hosted off site.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

There is a site I go to where it's against the rules to post a photo from off site, period. There are "legal" ways to do it on the site.

People asked me to post the actual photo, not a link to it. Is that why it's happening?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Add it as an attachment.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It’s the proxy the forum uses for main page threads. Oddly, if you reply, the picture may show up.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

stevel said:


> It's the proxy the forum uses for main page threads. Oddly, if you reply, the picture may show up.


Like I said, I tried that. I don't know if my computer was slow or the Internet was slow, but I didn't see it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Mike Lang said:


> Add it as an attachment.


Still, if one wants to see what it was, it's too late now.


----------

